# My weight loss Thread



## Mortimer (Aug 15, 2014)

I make this thread to support myself loosing weight. Right now i have 155.6kg and i started a diet. I will write comments in this Thread about my weight loss when i feel like and post a picture every 10kg i loose. I start with my current picture and post the next after i lost 10kg that means with 146kg then with 136kg etc.

I hope you can support me too and give some nice comments


----------



## Jackson (Aug 15, 2014)

Well good for you!  Wish I knew your first name... you can make one up if you like.  I could feel like we are friends.  I like your tactic about coming here and asking for us to support you in your endeavor.  I have weight to lose, too.  I'll be there with you!

What diet are you trying or are you just watching what you eat?


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Jackson. Thank you very much. My first name is svetozar, it is a serbian/slavic name. It is not made up, it is my real name. And also in you asked me about IBS it is 343Ibs. I kept my diet for a week so far, i just watch what i eat, like smaller portions and less sugar and fat. The secret is to take less calories then you burn up. Next week on thursday i will go to scale again and on weekend i will tell you how much i weight by then if i lost anything in those two weeks and every 10kg i lost i will post a picture.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 16, 2014)

Good luck in your weight loss journey. Just remember that diet is only a small part of weight loss - make sure you are doing some physical exercise each day and those pounds will start to fall off.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 16, 2014)

Good luck I.M.!


----------



## Grandma (Aug 16, 2014)

Good luck with the diet   - don't forget to drink plenty of water and eat lots of vegetables!


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 16, 2014)

No need for luck, you have the power to do this. Go to it. All the best.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 16, 2014)

I found the weight you lost...


----------



## Jackson (Aug 16, 2014)

InquiringMind said:


> Hi Jackson. Thank you very much. My first name is svetozar, it is a serbian/slavic name. It is not made up, it is my real name. And also in you asked me about IBS it is 343Ibs. I kept my diet for a week so far, i just watch what i eat, like smaller portions and less sugar and fat. The secret is to take less calories then you burn up. Next week on thursday i will go to scale again and on weekend i will tell you how much i weight by then if i lost anything in those two weeks and every 10kg i lost i will post a picture.



Hi again, Svetozar!  I will join you on you diet.  I stopped smoking and gained 50 pounds!  So, I too will watch what I eat and eat less sugar and fat.  I will be happy to report my loss and try to be more active.  Here we go!    Good Luck to you!


----------



## Jackson (Aug 16, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> I found the weight you lost...



I know the feeling...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Aug 16, 2014)

You can do it guys!  Make sure to exercise too!

Also try a multi-vitamin every day.  It can be the act that kick starts a healthy day!  At least it was for me


----------



## Noomi (Aug 16, 2014)

Good luck to you too, Jackson!


----------



## Jackson (Aug 17, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Good luck to you too, Jackson!



Thank you, Old School and Noomi!  It helps to have the support if others!


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 17, 2014)

Good luck to you all. You are working a plan to, most likely, live longer and in better health. One way I have always controlled my weight is by weighing on the scale every morning. If I am up one pound, even, I cut down that day on things that add the pounds. Usually no bread for a day. No foods with sugar in them. Some weight loss experts advocate daily weighing and others don't. It has worked for me for years. 

 One way to control cravings for sugar is to chew sugarless gum. _Extra_ is the brand I used when being on the Atkins Diet for short periods of time. No longer than a week or two. One doesn't have to exercise on that diet. The pounds fall off, if you strictly adhere. The only craving will be sugar. I like the diet once in a while because it includes fatty foods I rarely eat ,and it sans anything with sugar.  

Even though weighing oneself every day can show fluctuations in weight due to water, I still back off that day of anything that adds pounds and as always, I do keep portions small.

I do exercise but when on Atkins, I didn't and 5 lbs gone in 5 days. ( mostly water ) When resuming regular diet,  2 lbs hop right back on. But I never gained more than 3 pounds so it worked out perfectly. Now, I won't even let myself gain that much. 

Will power! You have to love life and health, i.e., yourself, more than you love food. One has to go.  

Loads of luck to you.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Good luck in your weight loss journey. Just remember that diet is only a small part of weight loss - make sure you are doing some physical exercise each day and those pounds will start to fall off.



The exact opposite is true. Weight-loss is 75% diet, 25% exercise in terms of importance. 

Heres a tip for the OP: If you are a morning person, do some cardio FIRST thing every day. This will change your entire outlook on life.

-your cardio being done early encourages you to eat well for the day, to hang onto the benefits of the work youve already done.

-you don t have all day to sit and ponder excuses not to work out

-you did the hardest thing already, so the rest of your day is more enjoyable and hard work is an afterthought

-the a.m. cardio eventually encourages an afternoon of weight training




If you ever need me, I am here for ya. I design diets and I design routines. No $ involved.


----------



## Peach (Aug 17, 2014)

Eat plenty of fiber, cut out read meat for a few weeks, stay active, Also, water of course, and keep salt to a minimum. Smaller plates, and utensils will perhaps help, and remember you fill too full, tell yourself that.  Best to you.


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 22, 2014)

i lost 4kg thats 8.8Ibs in 9 days


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 22, 2014)

Good Luck and as it has already been said, exercise............No pain no gain.......ummmmm  in exercise you see 

Just pulling your chain.  You can do it..........Proud of you!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 23, 2014)

InquiringMind said:


> i lost 4kg thats 8.8Ibs in 9 days



Good work!


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 23, 2014)

thread title should read my healthy eating and exercise thread. No such thing as weight loss.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello Svetozar.

I am here to express support in your effort to lose weight and create a healthy lifestyle.

To accomplish your goal, you have already taken an important first two steps.  Recognizing that you have a weight problem, and enlisting the support to get you through what will be a few tough times ahead.

I would like to offer a bit of advice.  If you fall off your plan, do NOT beat yourself up over it.  Everyone as moments when it seems impossible and gives into  giving up.  The key is to say to yourself, "Okay, maybe I needed that, but I need to continue  as well!"  This means that in order to win the fight, you cannot allow a few setbacks to defeat your entire plan.

In addition to a support group (I would recommend people close to you in your life as well as those here who would support you; you will need a few tools to help you.

Knowledge is power, and your key to a successful program is to use that knowledge to make rational choices.  To that end, I have a link that I think can help you.  This is a website dedicated to good nutrition and health as well as having an outstanding calorie and activity tracker.

LIVESTRONG.COM - Lose Weight Get Fit with Diet Nutrition Fitness Tools LIVESTRONG.COM

Sign up (its free for the basic tools) and then look around.

The first thing you should to is go to  "My Plate" which is their calorie tracker.  They have an amazing database of foods and their nutrition content along with calories and other macro nutrient tracking.

From there, click on 'Calorie Goals" and enter your information and how much weight you would like to lose a week, along with your activity level.

This will provide you with a calorie goal for each day, and that will be shown on your "My Plate" page.

Then you can do research on diets (on and off this website) and meal plans, along with other helpful advice.

Keeping a food diary this way has been shown to be one of the best tools for a successful weight-loss program, and I think can help you in  your plan.

Understand, you are going to have to make a lifestyle change that will be for the rest of your life.  However, its worth it and I'll offer as much support as I can in the limited time I have on these forums.

Good Luck!


----------



## pismoe (Aug 24, 2014)

8.8 pounds in 9 days , that's pretty good Svetozar .   I do similar to ATKINS all the time and I check my weight daily .   I eat lots of vegs ,  meat , fish , protein, some whole grains and little processed food , starch and carbs  .   No increased exercise for me and i lost 45 pounds in about 6 months .    I did the weight loss to get rid of my belly , now i'm a steady 220 at 6 foot 2 and 64 years of age .


----------



## Pogo (Aug 24, 2014)

I dunno, 8 pounds in 9 days sounds unrealistic.

You have to keep in mind always that weight is going to ebb and flow, even without dieting through the course of a day, and if you are dieting it will always be at best two steps forward, one step back, rinse and repeat.  You can't look at short term results and see a big picture.

I think counting calories and all that doesn't hurt but isn't really the point.  It has far more to do with _what _you eat (as regards how the body will process it) and _when _you do it (ditto).

I've lost 58 pounds since the winter and I've never been unable to lose weight once I decide it's necessary so I think I have a handle on how to do it.  My diet was not bad before but I basically increased protein, decreased simple carbs and avoided eating late at night when it wouldn't be burned off.  I really don't eat "less" than I used to in terms of portions, and I still get the weight off.  It's all about efficient use of fuel.

And giving up wheat (though not entirely) lopped off probably half of that total all by itself with no other dietary changes.  We eat way too much wheat, and it ain't the wheat it used to be.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 24, 2014)

Peach said:


> Eat plenty of fiber, cut out read meat for a few weeks, stay active, Also, water of course, and keep salt to a minimum. Smaller plates, and utensils will perhaps help, and remember you fill too full, tell yourself that.  Best to you.



Here's a good point ^^.

It takes about 20 minutes for our brain to get the message that we've had enough.  If we're still eating in those 20 minutes, we've overeaten.  Plan a stopping point ahead of time with the confidence that in 20 minutes you'll feel fuller than you do right now.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 24, 2014)

yep , I've gotten off wheat but I eat cooked whole grains [groats , brown rice and others] in small amount and I avoid any food that is white in color like potaotes , white bread except I eat  both as a treat .   I also eat lots of boiled dry beans and big green salads with avocado and just some vinegar .   Also , I only use olive oil and so called healthy margarine .   And in reality , I pretty much do as I like anymore and in a week i'll go from 222 to 228 and then I know I should cut back for a day or 2 to get back to 220 and its not hard to do .   Also eat canned fish like kippers and I eat plain egg whites .   Also , I counted calories when I got started .    Now , I eat what I want but I watch the scale .


----------



## boedicca (Aug 24, 2014)

InquiringMind said:


> i lost 4kg thats 8.8Ibs in 9 days



That is fantastic!   You go!


----------



## boedicca (Aug 24, 2014)

Peach said:


> Eat plenty of fiber, cut out read meat for a few weeks, stay active, Also, water of course, and keep salt to a minimum. Smaller plates, and utensils will perhaps help, and remember you fill too full, tell yourself that.  Best to you.



I find that protein and vegetables with lots of water works for me...even if the protein is red meat.

Cutting out carbs and sugar is better than avoiding protein.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 24, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Eat plenty of fiber, cut out read meat for a few weeks, stay active, Also, water of course, and keep salt to a minimum. Smaller plates, and utensils will perhaps help, and remember you fill too full, tell yourself that.  Best to you.
> ...



Other than cutting out wheat, which I already knew would work, about the only real change I introduced into my diet was cutting down on cheese.  I could eat cheese all day.  Though I rationalized it as a protein, I knew cheese had fat in it but what I didn't realize was how much of that fat was *saturated*.  So these days if I use cheese it's more likely feta (which is leaner than most).

I learned that from listening to this program, which I highly recommend for understanding obesity trends.  There are two parts; links to both on the page.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 30, 2014)

I highly recommend an app called MyFitnessPal.

Free Calorie Counter Diet Exercise Journal MyFitnessPal.com

It gives you lots of info that you can use to gain control of what you are putting into your body. You answer a few questions....like how much weight you want to lose and how active you are......and it gives you a daily calorie intake that will result in weight loss.


----------



## Adam_Addison (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey guys! If you want to loose more weight without any exercise then use Green Coffee Beans because it's made up of pure coffee beans and loose weight with in weeks without any side effects.You can buy it anywhere from Australia!


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 13, 2014)

i lost 7kg so far thats 15Ibs


----------



## Jackson (Sep 14, 2014)

InquiringMind said:


> i lost 7kg so far thats 15Ibs



Great job!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 14, 2014)

InquiringMind said:


> I make this thread to support myself loosing weight. Right now i have 155.6kg and i started a diet. I will write comments in this Thread about my weight loss when i feel like and post a picture every 10kg i loose. I start with my current picture and post the next after i lost 10kg that means with 146kg then with 136kg etc.
> 
> I hope you can support me too and give some nice comments




good for you 

i lost 25 pounds right off the bat by

simply switching from pop to water


----------



## Noomi (Sep 14, 2014)

InquiringMind said:


> i lost 7kg so far thats 15Ibs



Well done, keep it up!


----------



## Noomi (Sep 14, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> good for you
> 
> i lost 25 pounds right off the bat by
> 
> simply switching from pop to water



I can't do that lol. One thing I won't give up is my fizzy drink.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 14, 2014)

Noomi said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > good for you
> ...




yeah it was more of just a habit for me 

stop to get gas get a pop 

grab a pop or two for the work site 

get another for the way home 

after supper another one or more


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 20, 2014)

i lost 9kg so far 19Ibs, now it is time for a picture.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 20, 2014)

Good job.  Keep it up.


----------



## gipper (Sep 20, 2014)

InquiringMind said:


> i lost 9kg so far 19Ibs, now it is time for a picture.



Have you tried eliminating all grains from your diet?  This would include wheat, corn, and rice.  Remove all of them and you will likely lose weight rapidly.  Not only lose weight, but gain energy, sleep better, and dramatically improve your overall health.  Check out two books:
Wheat Belly
Grain Brain

Those two books explain it all.

I did this some years ago and can attest to this working.  I was never obese.  As I aged I had gained about 30 lbs even though I do not drink soda or consume sugar.  I also have always exercised regularly.  When I stopped eating grains, I returned to the weight I had in my 20s and felt so much better...and this occurred almost overnight.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Sep 20, 2014)

InquiringMind said:


> ​


Have you ever messed around with ankle weights?​


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)

If you want to lose weight quickly while gaining muscle and toning at the same time, the answer is running.  Even if you start off at a slow jog and work your way up.  That is the quickest way to drop pounds and get strong.  Sucks but it works. 

Of course, you should always talk with your doctor before you begin any intense exercise regimen, especially if you are overweight to begin with.  You need to make sure your body can handle that type of exercise before you just jump in.

And congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## mdk (Sep 20, 2014)

Keep up the good work. Every day is a battle and you have to remain vigilant in every food/drink decision. 

I used to weigh 305 lbs. five years ago. I started off by cutting my portion sizes and going for 1/2 hour walk every night. Those walks started to turn into runs after two months or so. The weight literally started dripping off me. The more results I notice the more motivated I became to keep going. I eventually joined a gym and added a cardio machine and weights to my regiment as well running a 3-4 times a week. Since the start of journey I've lost 125lbs. I still go up a little and down a little but I am still floating around my personal ideal weight.  

You can do this mate. Cut those portions size, exercise, and watch the results pay off. That will become your motivation, the results. Also, allow yourself a splurge from to time time because you've earned it. If you ever have any questions that I can help with please don't hesitate to ask. All the best.


----------

